# Looking for a GM for a 1 on 1 RP



## Battle Foxxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Looking for someone that would be interested in being the sort of DM/GM for a RP. It will just be me and you but I won't have you do everything.

I got a few ideas in mind and I think we can do a lot of world building with it! 
The RP of course will be lewd but I'm hoping for a sort of 30/70 or so split on story and lewdness, or at least enough so it doesn't become boring if it's too much of one or the other

I prefer to use discord as we can keep everything organized there

My discord is Jerry o3o#0661

Feel free to friend me and any ideas you might have


----------



## Warzak (Mar 9, 2020)

Just one question, when you mention 1 on 1 RP, does that mean one character each. I'm assuming the differ that we can have more, but it would be an RP with just two members basically, you and me for instance. If I'm correct. Also I would very much like your preferable style? Just curious as I'm still interested having at least some sort of fantasy/medieval or modern/fantasy setting to it.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Mar 9, 2020)

Warzak said:


> Just one question, when you mention 1 on 1 RP, does that mean one character each. I'm assuming the differ that we can have more, but it would be an RP with just two members basically, you and me for instance. If I'm correct. Also I would very much like your preferable style? Just curious as I'm still interested having at least some sort of fantasy/medieval or modern/fantasy setting to it.


When I say 1 on 1, it would just be me and you. I would take control of a central character for it but you would take control of most. I will, of course help with making the characters and take control of some when needed


----------



## Warzak (Mar 9, 2020)

Ah yeah I assumed that was what you meant, just wanted to make sure, that's all. I'll add you soon enough on discord then. We can probably discuss the RP there.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Mar 9, 2020)

Sounds fun! I played a lot of D&D and would be wiling to give it a shot if you dont mind using a DnD 5e style of rp interaction? i like the chance in the dice rolls and such. if not then a general rp would fine as i have a few story ideas ive been wanting to try anyways


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Mar 10, 2020)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> Sounds fun! I played a lot of D&D and would be wiling to give it a shot if you dont mind using a DnD 5e style of rp interaction? i like the chance in the dice rolls and such. if not then a general rp would fine as i have a few story ideas ive been wanting to try anyways


ooh maybe, feel free to message me your ideas!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Apr 23, 2020)

Looking again!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 2, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 7, 2020)

bumpino!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

I'd be interested, but I unfortunately don't have Discord.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I'd be interested, but I unfortunately don't have Discord.


Aww, alright ;;


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Yeah, sorry pal. We could probably use the forums or the Furaffinity note system.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 7, 2020)

nah, sorry, discord only and maybe telegram if needed. they make organizing things for long term RP easy


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Ah, that's all right by me. It's all good pal.


----------



## RougeForger (May 12, 2020)

Hey! I'm intrested and already do something like you want for a friend! So should we talk more?


----------



## Battle Foxxo (May 12, 2020)

RougeForger said:


> Hey! I'm intrested and already do something like you want for a friend! So should we talk more?


Sure! Add me on discord and we can talk there


----------



## RougeForger (May 12, 2020)

Battle Foxxo said:


> Sure! Add me on discord and we can talk there


 
Done! Look forword to talking with you!


----------

